# ماجستير هندسة طبية



## مهندسة سودانية (10 سبتمبر 2009)

ماهي التخصصات المتاحة لماجستير الهندسة الطبية في جامعات الوطن العربي وماهي افضلها لاني ارغب بالتحضير بس محتارة:81::81::81: وماهي تخصصات الماجستير في جامعة مامون حميدة وجامعة السودان لاني علمت بإجازة الماجستير فيها...ارجو الرد اذا سمحتو


----------



## Medical Engineer (10 سبتمبر 2009)

اهلاا اختي اتمنى تلقين اجابه على سؤالك ..
لكن من اللي اعرفه اعتقد انو هندسه الانسجه والخلاايا الجزيئيه مطلوبه جداا .. 

ولكن انتي كنتي بكالوريوس هندسه طبيه .. ممكن بس تعطيني كيف مستقبلها .؟
من رايك الشخصي وكيف كانت الدراسه ؟


بالتوفيق


----------



## مهندسة سودانية (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الرد..في رايي تخصص الهندسة الطبية مثل باقي التخصصات تحتاج للاجتهاد والمثابرة,وبالتوفيق لكل المهندسيين


----------



## الهدهد (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندسة سودانية قال:


> ماهي التخصصات المتاحة لماجستير الهندسة الطبية في جامعات الوطن العربي وماهي افضلها لاني ارغب بالتحضير بس محتارة:81::81::81: وماهي تخصصات الماجستير في جامعة مامون حميدة وجامعة السودان لاني علمت بإجازة الماجستير فيها...ارجو الرد اذا سمحتو



شكلك كده قريتي في التقانه ولا الجزيره مش كده؟؟

غايتو انا من وجه نظري انو لو الواحد داير يحضر ماستر افضل انو يطلع برا عشان 
الامكانيات متوفره بصوره اكبر
وبرضوا تلقى دعم ومساعده ومراجع ودكاتره كبار في المجال ده على العكس تماما هنا في بلدنا

لكن ان شاء الله بستفسر ليك من الموضوع ده وبرجع لــــــــــــيك

تحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــياتي​


----------



## ENG.ALSHAWISH (7 يونيو 2010)

ياربت لو احد يعرف ايش الجامعات والبلدان العربيه اللي نقدر نكمل ماستر هندسه طبيه قيها ياريت تفيدوني ضروري 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## فداء (9 يونيو 2010)

هناك جامعة تسمى جامعة مالايا في ماليزيا لديهم برنامج ماستر في الاجهزة الطبية


----------



## mohabd28eg (11 يونيو 2010)

مهندسة سودانية قال:


> ماهي التخصصات المتاحة لماجستير الهندسة الطبية في جامعات الوطن العربي وماهي افضلها لاني ارغب بالتحضير بس محتارة:81::81::81: وماهي تخصصات الماجستير في جامعة مامون حميدة وجامعة السودان لاني علمت بإجازة الماجستير فيها...ارجو الرد اذا سمحتو


 هلا اختي الطيبه مرفق لنك لبعض الحاصلين علي ماجستير في الهندسة الطبية وموضوع الماجستير ارجو ان يفيدك

ولو احببتي المذيد يوجد لدي اسماء الشماريع التي تقدم في كلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة

ممكن اذودك بها


----------



## ليدي لين (12 يونيو 2010)

مهندستنا العظيمة بأذن الله في الاردن في الجامعة الهاشمية هناك ماجستير هندسة طبية وللامانة هكذا قيل لي من صديقاتي المهندسات والله اعلم


----------



## bshbsh (12 يونيو 2010)

سلام عليكم الاخت المهندسة انا خلصت هندسة طبية في الهند وهسي عندي فكرة الماستر في السودان هل تنصحني بذلك بحكم انك مقيمة هناك او ادري مني.وهناك خيار اخر في ماليزيا في جامعة مالايا


----------



## مهندسة سودانية (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على الملف المرفق وجزاكم الله الف خير على المعلومات.. بالنسبة للاخ المهندس bshbsh انا سمعت ان دراسة الهندسة الطبية في الخارج افضل وكذلك الدراسة في ماليزيا متقدمة ومتطورة جدا,,,والتوفيق للجميع


----------

